# HELP　ME　View esys options　use bimmerutilty



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

I have installed esys 3.38.2 & 3.39.1 with Bimmerutilty.
I want to set options,
I can't see the bottom of the setting screen.

E-sys mode cannot be changed.
I want to choose a motorbike.

The same is true for esys 3.38.2 and 3.39.1
I also tried the resolution of PC such as 1920X1080 and 1024X720.

Experienced person
Please tell me how to set


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E-Sys is currently not supported under Windows 10. Workaround for display problems under Windows 10: E-Sys.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> "Override behavior at high DPI scaling" -> Scaling performed by: "System"


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

thank you shawn

I was able to change


----------



## StevenN (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys is currently not supported under Windows 10. Workaround for display problems under Windows 10: E-Sys.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> "Override behavior at high DPI scaling" -> Scaling performed by: "System"


Thank you very much. You help me a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> thank you shawn
> 
> I was able to change





StevenN said:


> Thank you very much. You help me a lot.


----------

